# Where do you keep your models?



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys. 

I am starting to have an issue... after the Ju-87 gets finished, I am gonna have an issue as to where my models go. I was wondering if you guys have any ideas as to something Under 75 dollars.. hehe low budget. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

IKEA book shelf?


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> IKEA book shelf?



I second that idea. Ikea has a bunch of wood/glass bookshelf units that are perfect for completed kits.

But since you asked, this is what I am using (it's one of a pair):


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Jan and Dwight! Will look around


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

That's classy Dwight!

Anytime H!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

With glass doors and no dusting. NICE!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> That's classy Dwight!





vikingBerserker said:


> With glass doors and no dusting. NICE!



Thanks guys.  My wife said that I needed someplace nice to put the finished work, so she scoured the net for those. The manufacturer was having a clearance on that particular cabinet, so we sprung for two of them. The other one is totally filled with DVD's at the moment but eventually the DVDs will be moved.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Dwight, do you happen to have the company? I know it'll probably be outta my budget but, it may point me in the right direction


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Dwight, do you happen to have the company? I know it'll probably be outta my budget but, it may point me in the right direction



I do, but those shelves are discontinued and everything that company sells that's similiar is WAY more expensive than the 75$ you mentioned.

I'll send you the info in a pm though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks so much !!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks so much !!



Pm on its way.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn nice display case Dwight 8) what type of wood is that?


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Damn nice display case Dwight 8) what type of wood is that?



Thanks.  

It's Mahogany iirc. We got a GREAT deal on them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Still struggling to find something


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Still struggling to find something



I thought I saw something on Ikea that was perfect. But it was around 250$

What do you want? 
A simple set of open shelves, either wood or glass? 
Glass shelves in a closed glass cabinet? 
Glass shelves in a wooden cabinet with wooden framed glass doors?  

It might help to know what you are aiming for.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's what I found at Ikea:

Closed shelves with glass doors:

IKEA | Storage furniture | Bookcases | BERGSBO | Bookcase with glass doors

vertical cabinet:

IKEA | Cabinets sideboards | Display cabinets | ASPVIK | Glass-door cabinet

predominantly all glass cabinet:

IKEA | Cabinets sideboards | Display cabinets | BIBY | Glass-door cabinet

IKEA | Cabinets sideboards | Display cabinets | DETOLF | Glass-door cabinet

You definitely need to check out the dimensions though. Some of those might be problematic for certain size kits. 


If you just want a set of shelves to stick on the wall, there's this:

IKEA | Wall shelves | Wall shelves | ASPVIK | Wall shelf


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Glass would be nice but I think too expensive. Wood would be more like it. 

IKEA | Storage furniture | Pantry | GORM | Shelving unit

That's nice... just don't know if the width is enough 

Thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

IKEA | Cabinets sideboards | Display cabinets | DETOLF | Glass-door cabinet



This one this one!! 

Dam link isn't working but its the second from bottom you showed


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful timber that is Dwight , Nice score!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> IKEA | Cabinets sideboards | Display cabinets | DETOLF | Glass-door cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harrison,

Pay close attention to the size of the shelves in each unit. Just for comparison, those cases that I have are 37+ inches across and 18+ inches deep on the inside. On the second shelf, I have four Spanish Civil War/Italian twin/tri-engined bombers packed along the back row - the wingspan on each is equal to a 1/72 scale SM 79 (which is actually one of the planes there) and I had to slightly rotate each bomber and overlap/interlace the wings to get all four in. In front of those there is just enough room for four smaller single engine Italian fighters with room for possibly two more. 

Since most of your kits are 1/48, you should factor in the larger size of those kits - you'll only get about 2/3 as many kits into the same space. 

Make sure you get something big enough for your purposes. 




109ROAMING said:


> Beautiful timber that is Dwight , Nice score!




Thanks again.  

Even if my wife reclaims them for other purposes, they do look cool.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with Daniel that cabinet is very beautiful!

My father is an avid collector of die cast model cars and has some dedicated cases made with sliding glass fronts. For me its my bookcase or small shelving unit for the time, neither are great and the dust gets to them but that's all I've got. In some ways I keep putting off my better kits for this reason. No where decent for them to live!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

Heinz said:


> I agree with Daniel that cabinet is very beautiful!
> 
> My father is an avid collector of die cast model cars and has some dedicated cases made with sliding glass fronts. For me its my bookcase or small shelving unit for the time, neither are great and the dust gets to them but that's all I've got. In some ways I keep putting off my better kits for this reason. No where decent for them to live!



Thanks. 

A friend of mine who lives just outside of Dallas ended up buying a set of 12 lawyers bookshelves at auction a long while ago for his finished kits. They are a set of stackable units, about 18 inches high and 30 inches wide, solid oak I think, with fold down wood framed glass front doors. He has them grouped 4 stacks high (6 feet) and 3 stacks across. He had them cleaned, restained, and added some new hardware to them. They are absolutely fantastic. Wish I had a picture of them. He paid almost nothing for the cases originally. Maybe 25$ a unit. Almost totally dust free.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

kgambit said:


> Harrison,
> 
> Pay close attention to the size of the shelves in each unit. Just for comparison, those cases that I have are 37+ inches across and 18+ inches deep on the inside. On the second shelf, I have four Spanish Civil War/Italian twin/tri-engined bombers packed along the back row - the wingspan on each is equal to a 1/72 scale SM 79 (which is actually one of the planes there) and I had to slightly rotate each bomber and overlap/interlace the wings to get all four in. In front of those there is just enough room for four smaller single engine Italian fighters with room for possibly two more.
> 
> ...



Thanks will have to take some measurements.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2009)

That's the sort of thing I'm looking for Dwight. There are quite a few 'charity shops' in my town, and I just missed an ex-shop wall display cabinet, about four feet wide, the same high, and roughly 18 inches deep. Glass full length doors and a mirror back - only £25 - that's about, what, $19 ?!!!! I'll be scouring these shops weekly from now on!
Meanwhile, I've started erecting extra shelves, which I'll eventually face in clear Perspex or acylic sheet - that dust monster is a real b*st*rd !!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Harrison, IKEA!! I got mine at IKEA for $99. I know I posted a pic somewhere here, let me see if I can find it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok Ikea it is!  

I think I can take a little more Christmas money hehe.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

This is what I bought. Works great and comes with a light at the top.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweet. Will snoop around for one


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

I need measurements but this is what I want if it fits...IKEA | Cabinets sideboards | Display cabinets | DETOLF | Glass-door cabinet


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Woah! Gotta be careful with that much glass. I bought mine because the glass shelving is easy to replace if broke and a nice sturdy, wood frame for the whole contraption. Unable to fit 1/48 bombers or very large A/C but it does fine for everything else.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

hehe... Glass could be bad.... dam... still looking around.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

All I can find..

IKEA | Search result


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 27, 2009)

Harrison, 

Check on Craigslist or the local paper for garage or estate sales. you might be able to find a cabinet or old hutch that the owners are just about willing to give away. In the area you live you could find something stunning for little $$$$. I personally will be using a old hutch my parents had from when they first got married. Right now it is housing all my hockey goalies but it will be cleaned out soon for my models. Its enclosed and for a few bucks I was able to add lights. I'm in the city working right now but I'll post a picture or two soon. For me keeping the dust away is the most important thing.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 27, 2009)

Dirk has a good idea. Craiglist isn't a bad place to look.

Here's a pic of the set of lawyer's book shelves I was talking about.


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2009)

I make my own Harrison for the 1/72 planes and it could be done for 1/48 but the cabinet would be maybe 2" deeper for the fighters.Now for the 1/48 I have are stored in old stereo cabinets people were discarding on the side of the road in perfect shape almost.I take the wood shelves our install a mirror in the back and glass shelves.I have never bought any of my stuff cause I am cheap on some things .I would check a flea market,antique shop or maybe a Goodwill?You are not in a rush yet just keep your eyes open and look around ya when you are out driving.I have only bought one mirror thus far and that was a 4'X8' I got for $75 a steal and all the glass I have has been 100% free by just what I am telling you,people throw this stuff out all the time.Cheers Kevin


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 27, 2009)

There is also a alternate sight to Craigslist called Kijiji - Post Search Free Local Classified Ads.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Been looking around as well, can find feck all!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have the problem most of you have, I only have four [balsa/tissue flying models] and they are suspended from
the ceiling in the garage.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks all! 

Charles some lovely models there!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice cabinet Dwight, would fit my needs. 

Like you all said, I'll keep my eyes peeled  

My parents said if I can't find anything, and I can find room to put it where it won't be in the 'way' they'll 'loan' some money.


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2009)

I think Charles you need to get your arse too work thier bud. I have shown these before Harrison the wall hanging cabinets cost maybe $30 each I had the glass already.The floor cabinets were free from the side of the road along w/mirror I had cut too size.Then the shelf setup for me least disireable for obvious reasons of dust hence the reason in the shop a cabinet 22"D X 90"L X 48"H one day will be finished.If I keep building 1/32 and bigger sooner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Dam that's nice! I wish I could find 'free' stuff like that


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2009)

I forgot to mention earlier Harrison I tried a 1/48 109 in the now wall mounts almost fit real close so 1-2" more depth would get most 1/48 fighters in there.Real easy too make and took me for I have the tools about 3hrs per/cab.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Javlin is right. Especially in the spring during "Spring Cleaning", people throw out all kinds of stuff!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Ohh. Hmmm we have a piece in the kitchen that is perfect. The kitchen isn't getting redone for another 2 months and I don't want to wait that long


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe it can mysteriously disappear?


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2009)

Two months is nothing Harrison start looking for glass and mirrors just think if you can find it for free more money for models,the important stuff.  Kevin


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok Kevin


----------



## Capt.Kirk (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi There- my hubbies models hang above our bed!!!! Gosh they create such lovely shadows on the ceiling...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting first post.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes do tell!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Did I miss something here?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Dunno.....


----------



## seangday (Jan 24, 2010)

Intresting stuff.I was lucky to get a large bookcase with glass doors from a old college that we salvaged the roof from, about 12 years ago. The bottom bit took my records and aircraft encyclopedias (18 books). The top bit was shared between my better built models and a load of die-cast ferraris.Now that has spread through the whole room to take up all the shelves, b'cases and even my wife's piano I got her. So far thats about 200 ferraris of different sizes, 70 odd rally cars and 50(1:72) aircraft, plus another 40 odd to be built.My wife is really a very patient women


----------

